# alte Hardware und PCs verkaufsfähig?



## maku (21. April 2015)

*alte Hardware und PCs verkaufsfähig?*

Hallo zusammen,


über die Jahre hat sich bei mir  kistenweise alte Hardware und PCs auf dem Dachboden angesammelt und  irgendwie beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass ich dafür selbst nie wieder  Verwendung finden werde.


Die Fragen, die sich mir jetzt stellen:

Macht  es Sinn die Hardware irgendwie gebündelt in "Päckchen" zu verkaufen  bzw. anzubieten (CPUs, Speicher, Grakas, 3D-Beschleuniger, Soundkarten,  SCSI-Controller usw.)?

Sollte man komplette PCs lieber zerlegen und als "Hardware-Päckchen" anbieten (und die Gehäuse alle entsorgen)?


An  Komplett-PCs dürften auch noch einige Tower da sein (angefangen beim  2.86er, über 3.86er, 4.86er, P200 MMX usw.) - der C64 wurde damals  leider schon entsorgt 

PS 
Ich hoffe das Unterforum war die passende Wahl - andernfalls bitte verschieben. Danke


----------



## Icedaft (21. April 2015)

*AW: alte Hardware und PCs verkaufsfähig?*

Es gibt genügend caritative Einrichtungen die aus alter Hardware wieder lauffähige PCs zusammenbasteln und diese an weniger gut bestellte spenden, wäre das nichts für Dich?


----------



## maku (21. April 2015)

*AW: alte Hardware und PCs verkaufsfähig?*

Wobei da halt die Frage ist, ob die mit sooo alter "Retro-Hardware" noch was anfangen können.
Hatte gehofft, dass es vielleicht Sammler oder Retro-Gamer gibt, die  evtl. Ersatzteile für ihre alte Kiste benötigen oder sich auf Halde  legen wollen.


----------



## BertB (21. April 2015)

*AW: alte Hardware und PCs verkaufsfähig?*

probiers doch einfach hier im marktplatz,
da seh ich öfters auch uralte sachen

normal braucht man 100 beiträge,
aber früher wars wohl mal anders,
da du so lange schon da bist, hast du glaub schon zugangsrecht,

oder halt noch 20 beiträge schreiben

gruß


----------



## Cinnayum (21. April 2015)

*AW: alte Hardware und PCs verkaufsfähig?*

Das Älteste, was hier oder im Luxx MP noch weggeht, sind schnelle Pentium IIIs für Retrokisten.
Für noch ältere Sachen glaube ich, ist es aussichtslos.

Wenn du Bündel machst, dann verständlicherweise von zusammengehörenden Teilen aus derselben Generation.

Aber mehr alsn 10er pro CPU (manchmal +Board) ist häufig nicht mehr drin.
Lohnt sich kaum den zeitlichen Aufwand da rein zu stecken.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. April 2015)

*AW: alte Hardware und PCs verkaufsfähig?*

Warum sollte man alte PC Hardware verkaufen? Ich habe vor kurzen erst wieder alte Sachen gekauft, weil ich meine alten Klamotten ziemlich kurzsichtig vertickt hatte.


----------



## azzih (22. April 2015)

*AW: alte Hardware und PCs verkaufsfähig?*

Lohnt größtenteils nicht. Alles über 4 Jahre kann direkt zum Schrotthändler, da machste dir mehr Arbeit als es tatsächlich Ertrag bringt.  Prozessoren und nicht gannz alte Grakas geben manchmal noch okaye Preise, der Rest wie Mainboards und RAM dagegen sind kaum verkäuflich. Gehäuse und andere sperrigen Artikel lohnen schon vom Versand nicht.

Was halt gut ist sind wie gesagt bestimmte Prozessoren, sowas wie ein Sockel 775 Quad geht immer noch gut weg, alter 1155 Kram teils auch. Auch sehr gute Soundsysteme bringen noch was weil die nicht schlechter werden, aber das müssen schon gut Sachen sein und keine 80€Logitech Boxen...


----------



## Rayken (22. April 2015)

*AW: alte Hardware und PCs verkaufsfähig?*

Die ganzen genannten Retro Sachen bringen kaum noch was ein, höchsten für Sammler aber die Sachen bekommt man meistens hinterhergeschmiessen, weil die sonst keiner will. 

286, 386 und 468er taugen noch nicht mal fürs Internet würde ich sagen, da reicht der Arbeitsspeicher wohl noch nicht mehr für heutzutage gängige Browser...

Eigentlich alles was unter Sockel 775 ist kann man vergessen, und naja 4 Jahre alte gaming Hardware ist auch noch gut azzih ist meist immernoch schneller als so manche Office Kiste


----------



## drstoecker (22. April 2015)

*AW: alte Hardware und PCs verkaufsfähig?*

@azzih
Also da gibt es aber noch bei weitem Hardware die Viel älter ist als 4 Jahre wofür du noch gut was bekommst. 4 Jahre ist ja eigentlich noch aktuell zumindest was die CPUs von Intel angeht. Bei einigen Sachen hat sich nicht viel getan.


----------



## tandel (22. April 2015)

*AW: alte Hardware und PCs verkaufsfähig?*

Ich bin froh, dass ich meine gebrauchte Hardware immer direkt beim Aufrüsten verkauft habe. Ein paar tausend Euro/DM werden da wohl auch zusammen gekommen sein.
Ein paar kleine Erinnerungsstücke habe ich dennoch aufbewahrt. Allerdings keine funktionslosen Karten, CPUs etc. sondern z.B. einen Iomega Hipzip Mp3Player inkl. der kleinen Disketten und natürlich das ein oder andere Spiel.

Bei C64, Amiga und Konsolen kann ich es noch verstehen, diese zu sammeln und betriebsbereit zu halten, 
PCs so ab 286er weine ich keine Träne mehr nach, da hab ich auch keine Retrogefühle, wenn ich so was beim Sperrmüll irgendwo sehe.
Was ich gerne noch hätte, wären meine Systeme als virtuelle Maschinen. Für alle Systeme seit Win 3.1 jeweils ein Image inkl. aller Software etc.


----------



## Penman (22. April 2015)

*AW: alte Hardware und PCs verkaufsfähig?*

Es kommt selten mal jemand zur richtigen Zeit vorbei, der Ersatzteile für ein altes Gerät braucht, die du anbietest.
Bei mir hat sich auch kiloweise Zeug angesammelt. Alte Festplatten, Controllerkarten, AGP-Grafikkarten...
Das stand ewig bei meinen Eltern im Keller. Ich habe es irgendwann mal sortiert, geschaut, was tatsächlich noch brauchbar wäre und der Rest hat seinen Weg zum Elektroschrott gefunden. Viel Brauchbares ist nicht dabei rumgekommen, aber so eine alte PCI-Grafikkarte kann man immer mal gebrauchen (zumindest solange die Rechner noch PCI haben). Damit lassen sich immer ganz flott Tests anstellen. Aber so eine 10 MBit Netzwerkkarte braucht kein Mensch mehr. 1,2 GB Festplatten betreibt auch niemand mehr. Alles Müll. Davon muss man sich einfach mal losreißen.

Ich kann nur tandels Satz unterstreichen: Hardware verkaufen, wenn sie noch einigermaßen aktuell ist. Es tat mir zwar auch im Herzen weh, meine Grafikkarte nach 3 Jahren für nicht einmal die Hälfte des Kaufpreises loszuwerden, aber besser als wenn sie nur im Schrank liegt und richtig wertlos wird.

Noch mehr schmerzte mich meine Grafikkarte davor, für die ich 230 Euro auf den Tisch gelegt habe, um gut 2 1/2 - 3 Jahre später ein weiteres Modell für den CF Betrieb für 30 Euro aufzutreiben.

Für 5 Euro für eine alte CPU, die bei mir rumfliegt, würde ich nicht unbedingt zur Post rennen. Das ist mehr Arbeit, als mir meine Zeit wert ist.


----------



## maku (23. April 2015)

*AW: alte Hardware und PCs verkaufsfähig?*

Zunächst mal vielen vielen Dank für die umfangreichen Antworten und konstruktiven Beiträge! 

Mein erstes 1x-CD-ROM-Laufwek, das erste Slot-in-Pioneer-DVD-Laufwerk und ein Caddy-Laufwerk dürfte sich auch noch in den unendlichen Weiten des Dachbodens finden lassen 

Die ganzen alten IDE, SCSI und SATA1 Platten würde ich höchstwahrscheinlich alle entsorgen, da mir das dann doch ein bisschen zu heikel ist (möglicherweise sind da noch irgendwelche persönlichen Daten drauf).

Ich denke mal die 3Dfx Voodoo-Karten dürften evtl. noch interessant sein.

Den hippen Iomega MP3-Player hatte ich damals auch – für ganze 5€ habe ich das Teil später an den Mann gebracht :/
Wobei der 2.86er Desktop mit Turbotaste und Quickjoy, doch schon irgendwie sexy war =D

Neulich habe ich auch mal Windows 98 SE auf der VM eingerichtet um damit ein Spiel wieder zum Laufen zu bringen – letztendlich lief das Spiel auf W7 x64 mit dem GlideWrapper dann doch um einiges besser.

„Ich kann nur tandels Satz unterstreichen: Hardware verkaufen, wenn sie noch einigermaßen aktuell ist. Es tat mir zwar auch im Herzen weh, meine Grafikkarte nach 3 Jahren für nicht einmal die Hälfte des Kaufpreises loszuwerden, aber besser als wenn sie nur im Schrank liegt und richtig wertlos wird.“
Das sind wirklich wahre Worte – irgendwie hat man immer gedacht „das kannste irgendwann bestimmt mal wieder selbst gebrauchen“.


----------



## tandel (24. April 2015)

*AW: alte Hardware und PCs verkaufsfähig?*

Den Iomega Player konnte ich nicht fortgeben, zumindest nicht für 5€. Ich habe hunderte von Mark dafür ausgegeben. Der kam für 900! Mark auf den Markt, ich habe vielleicht so 400 DM dafür bezahlt.
Und für was? Um ca. 30 Lieder mit 96kbit pro Diskette zu speichern. Mit 128kbit haben viele Alben schon nicht mehr gepasst. 
Benutzt habe ich ihn auch nur wenig, eigentlich bot er keinen Mehrwert gegenüber meinem ebenfalls noch vorhandenen Sony Walkman DD2 aus den 80ern. Gleiche Größe, Wechselmedien, begrenze Laufzeit.

Das war meine letzte "Muss ich um jeden Preis haben" Hardware und seither ein Mahnmal für unüberlegte Käufe.


----------



## maku (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: alte Hardware und PCs verkaufsfähig?*

Habe mir mal die Zeit genommen etwas genauer zu schauen - dabei habe ich eine Auflistung mit Hardware die ich mal gemacht habe wieder gefunden.
Die Liste ist aber nicht vollständig und einige Hardware-"Brocken" sind ja noch in den Gehäusen verbaut.


300 Watt HEC-Netzteil ATX
arctic cooling Copper Silent 2 - CPU-Kühler
10/100 Netzwerkkarte (Chip - RTL8139B)
GeForce 2 MX 200 32MB AGP ohne Kühler
Hama Drucker-Verlängerungskabel
Hama Druckerkabel
Scanner-Kabel
BNC-Kabel Netzwerk (schwarz)
SoundBlaster - Model: CT4170
Cooler Master CPU-Kühler - EP5-6I51
Terratec Vortex Soundkarte - TT8820-L
Netzwerkkarte AT-2500 (neu) 
DSL-Starter-Set: Modem + Splitter + 3 Kabel + Anleitung + CD
2 neue NetEasy D-Link Netzwerkkarten 
Terratec Fernbedienung + Empfänger 
D-Link W-LAN-PCMCIA-Adapter DWL-650
PCI-Adapterkarte für PCMCIA-Karten
DELL Netzteil ATX 200W
Creative Soundkarte CT4810
Matrox Mystique 220 4MB Speicher 
Elsa Erazor III Pro 32MB Speicher AGP
Adaptec AHA-2940AU - 32-bit PCI zu Ultra SCSI Adapter
Adaptec AHA-2940W / 2940UW Ultra Wide SCSI PCI Card
128MB PC100 CL3 SD-RAM - KMM366S1623BT-GL
64MB Samsung PC100 SD-RAM - KMM366S823CTS-GL 
128MB Samsung CL3 SD-RAM - KMM366S1623CT-GL 
64MB PC100 SD-RAM - KMM366S823CT-GL 
256MB 168p PC133 CL3 8c 32x8 SDRAM DIMM T018, Samsung, AHZ, M366S3253CTS-C7A
128MB Infineon PC133 CL3 SD-RAM - HYS64V16300GU-7.5-C2
großer ADDA Brushless 12V Gehäuselüfter mit Gitter
512MB DDR-RAM PC2700 CL2.5 - 88L5JDL0-1PDG
GF 7800 GT 256MB DDR3 DUAL DVI VIVO PCI-E
aktiver USB 1.1 Hub 4-Port incl. Netzteil und USB-Kabel
Netzteil Leadman LP-6100D 400W
Mitsumi Floppy Laufwerk (anthrazit)
Matrox MGA-G 100A-E AGP
Toshiba DVD-Laufwerk SD-M1502 (anthrazit)
2 x großer NMB-Lüfter
arctic cooling Copper Silent 2TC - CPU-Kühler
2 kleine CPU-Kühler
5 x USB/VGA-Kabelpeitsche 
voll-digitaler Anrufbeantworter AB878 Audioline
40GB Maxtor IDE-Festplatte Fireball 3  
Modem Steckkarte M1820
Grafikkarte MS8860 Ver: 1.1 AGP
serielles Erweiterungsmodul
2 x GigaSet Netzteil (roter Stecker)
ISDN Passiv Bus - Allnet - 5 Ports
HP CD-Writer Plus Laufwerk E118405
DDR-RAM Kingston - KVR 400X64C3A/1G 2,6V
DDR2-RAM Kingston - KTD-DM8400/1G PC2-3200 1,8V
DDR-RAM Samsung - PC2700 U-25331-C3 128MB CL2,5
2 x Nidec Beta V Lüfter
NMB BG0903-B044-VTL - CPU-Kühler
ADDA-Lüfter
kleiner Kühlkörper für Chip
Data Transfer Switch - Fellowes
großer Alu-Kühlkörper
Sony Floppy Laufwerk
Microsoft Office 4.2 und 4.3 Handbuch
Netzwerkhandbuch Microsoft Windows NT Server 4.0
Microsoft MS-DOS 5.0 Benutzerhandbuch und Referenz
Intel Celeron 2 GHZ / 128 / 400
Intel Celeron 2,2 GHZ / 128 / 400
große Boeder Diskettenbox mit Unterteilern (blauer Deckel)
2 x AT-Keyboardverlängerung
2 x PS2-Verlängerung (Keyboard / Maus)
Adapter-Kabel AT auf PS2
AT-Keyboardverlängerung (spiral)
2 x Floppy Mounting Kit
Überspannungsfilter Geräteschutz (braun)
JMC / DaTech Lüfter
großer ebmpapst Lüfter aus Vollmetall
BNC-T-Adapter
2 x BNC-Steckersatz
kleiner TITAN-Lüfter
Chrom Lüftergitter
sehr langes Hama Druckerkabel
paralleles Kabel (grau)
hellgraues Druckerkabel 
Netzteil von ELSA Modem Input: 230V~/50Hz/80,3mA/18,5VA Output: 9V~/1,5A/13,5VA
Anschlusskabel für ELSA Modem (Rundstecker / COM-Anschluss)
80GB Maxtor IDE-Festplatte 3,5 Zoll
DDR-RAM - Infineon 256 MB 
DDR-RAM - 512 MB
SD-RAM - Kingston KTD-GX150/256 3,3V 256 MB
SD-RAM - Samsung 256 MB
SD-RAM - Kingston KTD-GX150/256 3,3V 256 MB
Silicon Image DVI-Adapterkarte (ORION ADD2-N DUAL PAD x16 Card)
Intel Pentium 4 2,8 GHZ / 1M / 800 / 04A
SD-RAM - MT16LSDT3264AG-133B1 PC133U-333-542-A 256 MB
SD-RAM - MT16LSDT3264AG-133B1 PC133U-333-542-A 256 MB
SD-RAM - MT16LSDT3264AG-133B1 PC133U-333-542-A 256 MB
SD-RAM - MT16LSDT3264AG-133B1 PC133U-333-542-A 256 MB
Fritz! Card PCI V2.1 + Software-CD
Transtec 16-Port Gigabit Ethernet 19"-Switch
40GB Seagate SATA-Festplatte 3,5 Zoll (Barracuda 7200.7)
DDR2-RAM - Infineon 512 MB PC2-4200-444-11-A1 HYS64T64000HU-3.7-A
DDR2-RAM - Infineon 512 MB PC2-4200-444-11-A1 HYS64T64000HU-3.7-A
DDR2-RAM Kingston - KTD-DM8400/1G PC2-3200 1,8V 1 GB
Chipy PlugIn SIMs (GSM 900/1800/1900)
Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 9 - 80 GB SATA 150 HDD
Sapphire Radeon 9250 AGP-Grafikkarte 128MB (DVI + VGA) originalverpackt
ATI X600 SE PN 109-A26030-01 128MB PCIe Grafikkarte (DVI)
Hama aktiver 4 x USB 2.0 Hub (incl. Netzteil und 1,8m USB-Kabel)
Plantronics USB Dongle für Kopfhörer und Mikrofon Anschluss
Micron 64MB SDRAM PC100 100MHz ECC Unbuffered 168-Pin DIMM Memory Module MT9LSDT872AG-10CB7
128MB 168p PC100 CL2 8c 16x8 SDRAM DIMM T016, Micron, AJP, MT8LSDT1664AG-10EB1
128MB 168p PC100 CL2 8c 16x8 SDRAM DIMM T016 RFB U.S, Toshiba, AJP, THMY6416H1EG-80
128MB PC100 SDRAM ECC Memory Kingston Part No: KTD-WS610/128
Samsung Memory 64MB SDRAM PC100-322-620 KMM366S823CTS-GL (KOREA)
Samsung PC100 KMM366S1623DT-GL 128MB 168p CL3 16c 8x8 SDRAM DIMM
128Mbit 54p 7.5ns 16x8 4K 3.3V SDRAM TSOP PC133, Samsung, TBQ, K4S280832F-UC75
CP 8MX64-8 (unklar: vermutlich 64MB SDRAM)
Kingston memory - KTD-DM8400B/1G - 1GB Module - DDR2 667MHz 1,8V
Kingston memory - KTD-DM8400B/1G - 1GB Module - DDR2 667MHz 1,8V
Samsung M378T2863EHS-CF7 0901 1GB DDR2 RAM PC2-6400 800MHz CL6
Elpida 1GB PC2-6400 DDR2-800MHz non-ECC Unbuffered CL6 240-Pin DIMM Single Rank Memory Module Mfr P/N EBE10UE8ACWA-8G-E
1GB PC2-5300U DDR2-667 2Rx8 Nanya NT1GT64U8HB0BY-3C.0704.X2.TW
4 x 512MB 1Rx8 PC2-4200E DDR2-533 Samsung M391T6553CZ3-CD5
ASC-39320A\DELL PCI-X SCSI Adapter (incl. 2 Kabel)
CPU 521 SL8HX MALAY (Intel Pentium 4 / 2,8 GHz)


Aus Kisten/Kartons, die besser zugänglich sind habe ich noch folgende Komponenten notiert:

BATM - BPS-8414-RR/S Panel
3 COM OfficeConnect GigabitSwitch 5 (5 Ports)
KVM Switch SW 0403 C
3 x KVM Kabelpeitsche

AOC Monitor LM520A
Nortel BayStack 420-24T Switch
sehr langes hochwertiges Belkin VGA-Kabel
Belkin KVM-Umschalter (F1DF102P)

Teledat 331 LAN incl. Netzteil
DELL Slim Auto/Air/AC Adapter (unbenutzt)
Netzteil AM-090800AV (Output: 9V - 800mA 7,2VA)
DVD Master 16E Model SD-616 Laufwerk
Teledat 302 incl. Netzteil
Typhoon 6 in 1 CardReader
Daxten Splitter E
2 x Daxten Voyager 100 Remote
2 x Daxten Voyager Local
Tastatur-Durchschleifkabel für Daxten (?)
2 x KVM-Anschlusskabel für Daxten (?)
2 x Daxten Netzteil
GN Netcom DanaSwitch (unbenutzt)


Corel Draw 7 Buch - Das Einsteigerseminar 
Data Becker - Das große Lexikon 1999 incl. original Pappkarton, umfangreiches Handbuch und Video Plus CD
Lernen Interaktiv - Mathematik incl. original Pappkarton
Microsoft MS-DOS Betriebssystem Buch Fassung 3.3 
Microsoft GW-BASIC Interpreter Buch
Baldur's Gate 2 - Offizielles Begleitheft 
Die Erde 3D (Software) 
M.A.X. - Der Game Guide 
Bundeswehr - Auftrag: Frieden - Ausgabe 2000 (original verpackt)
Disney Druckstudio - Micky und Crew
Disney 1997-98 Demo-Software in original Hülle
English G 2000 Demo-CD zu Band 2
English Coach Multimedia
Longman - Dictionary of Contemporary English
maxell Power-Pack CD-Rom
2D/3D CAD-Bibliothek - Antriebs- und Steuerungstechnik 
offizielle N.I.C.E. 2 Demo-CD V1.0
Word spielend kennenlernen - umfangreiches Buch komplett in Farbe incl. CD-Rom
Adobe PhotoDeluxe 2.0 - Business Edition 1.0 
Disneyland Paris Promo-CD
Computer-Wissen für Kinder - Tolle Spiele für den PC (Buch) 
Viel Spaß für Kids - Viel Spaß am Computer - Lappan Verlag 
Was ist was - Computer Lexikon 4/95 - Tessloff Verlag 
Marc & Penny Kniffelspiel - 3,5"
THOMSON ROC45 Fernbedienung - Zustand wie neu
Handysessel
Tomb Raider - Lara Croft Mauspad mit Wassereffekt + Star Wars - The Empire Strikes Back boeder Mauspad
Aufbewahrungswürfel für 10 Jewel Cases - transparent grün 


Brother HL-5270DN
Fritz!Box WLAN 3070
Microsoft Sidewinder Precision Pro Joystick (3D Pro Plus)
ASUS 3D Shutterbrille
Canon PowerShot A60 (defekt - macht nur noch Schwarzbilder)
Thrustmaster Dual Analog 3 Gamepad
Linksys Router Gateway AG241
Microsoft SideWinder Freestyle Pro Gamepad (Sensor Game Device)
BTR UAE-Patch 25x4 Port CAT.3 19"-Patchpanel
Logitech 4 Button Mouse M-CV46 (PS2-Anschluss)
Logitech MouseMan Dual Optical (USB-Anschluss + PS2-Adapter) 
MR1 Small Mounting KIT (neu/verpackt)
MS-8806 Ver.1.1 Grafikkarte 32MB AGP
Boxenpaar Philips 2-Wege Kompaktlautsprecher (passiv) 
LaBelle Label Kit incl. neuen bedruckbaren Labels (Neato CD/DVD Labels matt 100 Stück) und Software auf CD-ROM
Drucker-Schutzhaube für Tintenstrahldrucker und kleine Laserdrucker - Zustand neu/verpackt
BTC Professional Keyboard BTC-5349 incl. Tastaturabdeckung und Tastatur-Joystick (aufsetzbar über Magnete) für die Cursor-Tasten incl. Aufbewahrungsbox 
Tastatur Cherry MY 3000 R/M
AT-Tastatur Cherry FCCID: GDD5YOG81-3000 incl. Adapterkabel auf PS2
Microsoft Natural Multimedia Keyboard incl. OVP


Außerdem habe ich noch haufenweise:
- interne Anschlusskabel
- Laufwerkschachtblenden
- Slotbleche
- Stromkabel
- Lüfter
- VGA-Kabel
- AT-Tastaturen 
- PS2-Mäuse 
- Win XP Home und Pro Lizenzen/COA + Installationsmedium
- diverse Treiber/Software-CD-ROMs und Floppy-Disketten 
- usw.

---------------------------------------------------------

3.86er Hardware (Gehäuse nicht mehr vorhanden):
Intel i387 DX Mainboard + CPU Am 386 DX/DXL-33
Grafikkarte Diamond SpeedSTAR VGA
Controllerkarte (?) - Gameport + parallel (???)
Soundkarte OPTi Chip (??)
Festplatte Piranha 4200 - 212 MB
8 x Goldstar Speicherriegel
5 1/4" auf 3 1/2" Einbaukit
4 x Laufwerksschiene
seriell / parallel Schnittstellen Adapter
2 x flache Anschlusskabel
Schloss für manuelles PC-Abschließen (elektrisch)

---------------------------------------------------------

ATX-Bigtower:
Seagate Barracuda ATA IV 40 GB IDE-Festplatte
Netzteil Power Man FSP250-60GTA (250W)
CPU Pentium 3 650 Mhz 
CPU-Kühler Intel 030003F 109X7612H1036
3Com Netzwerkkarte 3C905C-TX-M
ELSA GLADIAC 511 TV-OUT 64MB Speicher (D-YING M-VO 01 29)
Kenwood True-X 72x-CD-ROM-Laufwerk (Powered by ZEN)
Arbeitsspeicher 32x64 PC100 256MB
Floppy-Laufwerk
Mainboard Gigabyte GA-60XM7E Rev. 1.0

---------------------------------------------------------

ATX-Bigtower:
Mentor Graphic Radeon VE GP8000T/32 32MB Speicher
Creative Soundblaster ES1370 PCI
HEC 230W ATX Netzteil (HEC-230GR)
Netzwerkkarte Macronix MX98715
ASUS PCI-SC200 PCI-SCSI-Controller
13,6 GB IDE-Festplatte Seagate ST313640A
1 GB IDE-Festplatte Fireball 1080A
6x CD-ROM-Laufwerk Mitsumi FX-600S !B
24x CD-ROM-Laufwerk LiteOn LTN 244
Floppy-Laufwerk TEAC FD-235HF
CPU AMD K6-3/400
Arbeitsspeicher 2 x 128MB PC100
Mainboard Epox EP-MVP3G-M
PC-Speaker

---------------------------------------------------------

ATX-Miditower:
AMD Athlon XP, 1245 MHz (12.5 x 100) (Daten aus Bios: kann auch sein, dass er einfach zu niedrig getaktet wurde)
Arctic Cooler Super Silent Pro
GeForce4 MX 440 64MB Speicher AGP SDR TV-Out
DDR-RAM Kingston - KTD 4550/1G 2,5V    
schwarzes ATX-Netzteil Xilence Power XP-480 (12)R 480W
ECS K7S5A Pro Rev. 5.0    
Creative SB Live! Platinum (CT4760) Sound Card    
spezieller Slotlüfter Just Cooler FC-100    
Floppy-Laufwerk    
WDC WD1600JB-00EVA0 (149 GB, IDE)    
JLMS XJ-HD165H (16x/48x DVD-ROM)    
LITE-ON LTR-52246S (52x/24x/52x CD-RW)    
Intel® PRO-1000 GT Desktop-Adapter Netzwerkkarte    
80GB Western Digital IDE-Festplatte WD800JB    

---------------------------------------------------------

ATX-Miditower:
AMD Athlon, 1200 MHz (9 x 133) (Daten aus Bios: kann auch sein, dass er einfach zu niedrig getaktet wurde)
Spire Ball Bearing CPU Cooler
Mainboard ENMIC 8TTX+
256 MB PC133 SDRAM (3.0-3-3-6 @ 142 MHz) (2.0-2-2-5 @ 133 MHz)
256 MB PC133 SDRAM (3.0-3-3-6 @ 142 MHz) (2.0-2-2-5 @ 133 MHz)
NVIDIA GeForce3 Ti 200 (64 MB)
WDC WD600AB-00BVA0 (55 GB, IDE)
ST32122A (2 GB, 4500 RPM, Ultra-ATA/33)
CREATIVE CD-RW RW6424E (6x/4x/24x CD-RW)
HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8161B (16x/48x DVD-ROM)
CNet PRO200-PCI-Fast Ethernet-Adapter
2 x zusätzliche Titan Gehäuselüfter
Netzteil CODEGEN 300X1 (300W)
PC-Speaker
Floppy-Laufwerk TEAC FD-235HF

---------------------------------------------------------

ATX-Miditower von ca. 2001:
MSI K7T Turbo Ver. 3
AMD Athlon 900 Mhz (Daten aus Bios: kann auch sein, dass er einfach zu niedrig getaktet wurde)
MVGA-NVG11A 32M TV-Out
Typhoon LWHA301J8
Typhoon A461L0 (anscheinend Sound- und TV-Karten-Kombi)
128 MB SDRAM PC133 Micro Q
Spire CPU-Kühler
Netzteil Wintech WIN-300PE (300W)
Floppy-Laufwerk ALPS Electric DF354H090F
CD-Brenner
LiteOn DVD-Laufwerk
PC-Speaker

---------------------------------------------------------

Gehäuse nicht mehr vorhanden:
MSI-Mainboard (MS-6590 Vers 2)
CPU AMD Athlon XP (?)
Corsair RAM 512 MB
Kingston RAM 512 MB
Netzteil be quiet! BQT E5-400W
MSI-Grafikkate FX5700 256 MB (MS-8958 Ver 1)
Terratec Cinergy 400 TV-Karte
USB 2.0 Bracket
Firewire Bracket
2 x IDE-Kabel
Floppy-Kabel
Adapterkabel für 2-poliger Lüfter
PC-Speaker
Gehäusemodul für 2 x USB / Mikrofon / Kopfhörer
2 x 5 1/4“ Blenden
3 1/2“ Blende
2 Gehäuselüfter
Lüftergitter
Lüfterblende

---------------------------------------------------------

AT-Minitower 4.86er:
CPU 4.86er mit 133 Mhz (zu 99,9% sicher)
Netzteil EVER SPI-200G (200W)
Mitsumi CRMC-FX400D FCC-ID: EW4CRMC-FX400 Laufwerk
PC-Speaker
CPU-Kühler AVC HSF4010
TL-3102 BNC-Netzwerkkarte
Gigabyte GA-5486AL Rev. 2A    
CL54M30PCI / SMT V1.0 (S1.3) Grafikkarte
2 von 4 Arbeitsspeicherbänke belegt
Diamond Monster 3D PCI 4MB Rev B incl. Loop-Kabel

---------------------------------------------------------

Dann habe ich noch ein besonderes Schätzchen gefunden:
Desktop-Gehäuse: Dialog Turbo XT (SN: 1040)
Netzteil 230W (Aufdruck: Sept 1988)
Aufdruck auf Netzteil-Lüfter: Lanya Model DFO-9A12M
5 1/4 Zoll-Laufwerk TEAC FD-55BR-528-U
Festplatte Seagate ST-225
MGP CT-6040R Karte
Mouse / Parallel / Serial Karte
Disk Interface Module II Karte
Karte mit der Bezeichnung: 88465859
passende 3-Tasten-Maus
>>> Tastaturen mit AT-Anschluss habe ich ja auch im Angebot 
Leider habe ich keinen passenden Monitor mehr zum Anschließen/Testen.


Ich hoffe die Auflistung war jetzt nicht gegen die Forenregeln und falls doch, entschuldige ich mich dafür und bitte ggf. um Löschung.


----------

